# Foodbank Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What the heck is going on here???

I went to the Foodbank site for the first time yesterday I didnt get pass the first page as it was all in Arabic but today I have had 3 messages from them on my private mobile number... Big brother is watching me it seems


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

That is amazing , Looks like there is a lots of security on the net there , where you surf and what you do . But I think that the Egyptians are unlike other Arab countries where they are still asleep .
Maybe good and for some it might be bad ?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

So odd that you are mentioning this. I saw an ad about it a few days ago in the paper. Then I'm messing around in youtube and bam a big advertisement for it. Now you are talking about it. 

I have no idea how real the food bank group is but they sure as hell have done a great marketing job! (yes I am one of those folks who feels that many of those non-profits aren't really non-profit!!!!!)


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

This may be a dumb question but what is foodbank?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not quite sure what it is Helen, I presumed it was a charity organisation but I couldn't get passed the first page despite clicking on the union jack logo


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

I can read Arabic a bit I will try looking for it and read it.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Lol that sounds a reasonable assumption. Now I wonder who would know?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Lol that sounds a reasonable assumption. Now I wonder who would know?




but how the heck did they get my phone number.

I never give out my phone number because you get spammed constantly.. although I do know that vodophone sells your number on to companies for advertising purposes


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is the site: Èäß ÇáØÚÇã ÇáãÕÑí

Obviously, the non-Arabic language buttons are not working. Anyhow, from what I gather, they accept food, money, etc. They will be distributing meat to the poor for the upcoming Eid. They have various marketing offices including one in Hyper1 and another at City Stars. So if any of you lovely folks do go shopping there, I would be very curious if you could get a vibe if this charity place is for real. 


If Deadguy comes into this thread - what are they talking about with the meat (sok odheya) stuff? (sorry my translation isn't perfect so I wasn't able to understand that part)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have direct debits to various charities close to my heart but I am very cynical about charities here... the very fact they are looking for food to feed the poor says it all... this is not a poor country... it's the rich here who keep the poor in poverty.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> but how the heck did they get my phone number.
> 
> I never give out my phone number because you get spammed constantly.. although I do know that vodophone sells your number on to companies for advertising purposes


That is scary.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> That is scary.




Yes they definitely do... my friend was the GM of a big group here and she had bought the list for advertising purposes


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it talks about over 18 1/2 Million Egyptians that are very poor and in need for help for food , And how to help with money or other ways , I doughy it if this is a scam other wise the government would have shut it off , But from what you donate not all goes to the poor , There are salaries , Advertising and other expense . I know from the USA for example the cancer society they donate 1 penny out of each Dollar , I was looking in to it when my cousin past away from cancer , to find out that it is a multi million Dollar business , They put the boxes for donations and the place where the box is gets a commission the rest is for office expense and so on .
It is kind of 1% ok and 99% goes to others .
But definitely I will look in to it when i get there or do my own donation from time to time or during AIDS of the muslims and go direct to a few families and deliver food and money .
I think if you are blessed by God pass it to others you cant eat it all. And important for all of us to feel with others since we all have it all or a big part of it .
May the Lord feed the whole world and hate to see hunger anywhere in this planet , even my enemies .

I agree with Maiden that the rich who keeps the poor in poverty same here in Lebanon and that is SAD.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have direct debits to various charities close to my heart but I am very cynical about charities here... the very fact they are looking for food to feed the poor says it all... this is not a poor country... it's the rich here who keep the poor in poverty.


Back in the 80's we used to buy Aid butter and other stuff. Real good proper SALTED BUTTER, so the principles of not buying it went out the window. Wonder where it was meant for?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Back in the 80's we used to buy Aid butter and other stuff. Real good proper SALTED BUTTER, so the principles of not buying it went out the window. Wonder where it was meant for?




Are you referring to the butter mountains in Europe Helen?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Here is the site: Èäß ÇáØÚÇã ÇáãÕÑí
> 
> Obviously, the non-Arabic language buttons are not working. Anyhow, from what I gather, they accept food, money, etc. They will be distributing meat to the poor for the upcoming Eid. They have various marketing offices including one in Hyper1 and another at City Stars. So if any of you lovely folks do go shopping there, I would be very curious if you could get a vibe if this charity place is for real.
> 
> ...


It's kinda hard to explain what a "Sukk al adheya" means but in general the word "Sukk" means "Check" and the "Adheya" means the animal/meat that Muslims use for sacrificing during the Adha eid? So the whole "Sukk al adheya" thing is about paying for that "bank" to buy the meat and then give it to the poor instead of making people do it themselves?! Of course that happens with the blessing of religious people in here telling that the "Goodness" or the "Heaven's reward" for doing that is the same as buying the meat and giving it to the poor all by yourself?

Not sure if that made any sense, but hopefully it did? 

Gosh they should just give them the money and let them decide what to do with it!!! But of course the bank people would never make the kinda money they're makin' right now out of all this mess if that happened......!

Gotta love Egypt don't you? :lol:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Are you referring to the butter mountains in Europe Helen?


Ah yes I wasn't clear, I meant we used to buy butter from the local corner shop in Alexandria,that was supposedly given as food aid to some foreign country(Egypt?) from Europe. Possibly it was a way of using up surplus butter, but i don't think we, the expats, should have been able to buy it. I was reminded of this by the foodbank post.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Ah yes I wasn't clear, I meant we used to buy butter from the local corner shop in Alexandria,that was supposedly given as food aid to some foreign country(Egypt?) from Europe. Possibly it was a way of using up surplus butter, but i don't think we, the expats, should have been able to buy it. I was reminded of this by the foodbank post.




If it was aid then it would have been free... but yes it doesn't surprise me one bit that it was up for sale.


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

I browse the website with google chrome (and thanks for its automatic translation feature. I will paste down what is about the foodbank. Also dont forget it is machine translation and it may have another meanings.

What is the food bank?
Egyptian Food Bank

We are an enterprise specialized neutral in the fight against hunger through diversity and innovation in creating programs effective in addressing the problem of hunger as a constant in the institutional framework in collaboration with all concerned is of the hungry is on the land of Egypt


We are a company and not individual initiative
Was founded by a group of businessmen

Address the need for basic human food ....." "
Specialization in a particular solution to the problem ..... "Hunger"
Continuity in the tender
Craft work


1 - Spreading awareness among those who can in the community.
2 - Base-level information of the Republic.
3 - To work together and coordination between the association and the organization according to specific criteria.
4 - Food Bank publishes awareness among adults and children in our society in how to deal with food in terms of reducing wastage and exploitation of the surplus, especially in the civilized manner of conferences, weddings, concerts, events and banquets laid the habits of eating healthy foods.
5 - Food Bank invests some financial contributions in the work-related activity Bank of cultivation, production and manufacture of food, which helps to provide food or part of it and provide jobs to some deserving of support.
6 - Bank management is a scientific and professional.
7 - optimal development of resources.
8 - taking into account the precision in the choice of categories due.

Our Vision

About Egypt free from hunger in 2020 , and the institution reference in the Department of the fight against hunger the best infrastructure and human resources system and the supply of effective relief

Our Mission
We believe in the right of Egyptians to access to adequate food and balanced for a decent life, through our cooperation with all individuals, the formal sectors and the civil and private awareness of the problem of hunger, based on research studies and to stimulate voluntary action and defend the rights of beneficiaries and attract the necessary funding to provide food aid and the continuity of the hunger for social impact and economic growth for the disabled community


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

I talked with some of my employees if they know about the foodbank. They said it was company who is helping the people to distribute their donations to poor people. Authorized, well known and trustable (I doubt). As I understood (i hope not) this is not a charity organization, it is service company for helping you the make donations. Against it making your advertisement. And as they are writing in their website their clients are not poor people but the peoples who donates.

In Islam culture, donations and charities are very important. But has traditions and rules. First of all this kind of thinks may held buy individually (like everybody responsible from its neighbors or neighborhood ). When become more people should to establish foundation (called in Turkish Vakif, in arabic Evkaf) means non profit organizations. 

I suggest you to make your donations directly by yourself or establish your own charity organization. Here we Turkish expats arrange a big charity organization. No advertising costs or high level management expenses. All the parts of the organization is established by volunteers (no any salary paid member or worker. ) The main activists are the students which we supply scholarships. For the aid we setup a minimum fee for buying animal on behalf of the donater and cutting and distributing the meet to poor people. All animals are recorded by video cam with label of donaters so donater become sure that his/her donations reach the its target.

This organization not only held in egypt but held it nearly many 3rd world african and asian muslim countries in world.

I just tell this as sample about how the organization should to be. Not have any intention to invite any of you (because of being some religious organization.) But here some of may friends join programs and being a sister or brother of a one child from orphanage. I can suggest you this kind of things.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No I wont be giving to this... I can give direct..
Yes it cost money to collect the donations money that would be better spent feeding the poor.

I also wonder if they would only give donations to Muslims?
I had organised a donations of sanitary ware from Cleopatra for a local orphanage then when they realised it was Christian the offer was withdrawn.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No I wont be giving to this... I can give direct..
> Yes it cost money to collect the donations money that would be better spent feeding the poor.
> 
> I also wonder if they would only give donations to Muslims?
> ...


LOL!!!!

Should I even go there?


----------

